# Help! I think my Gto is possessed



## ls2_beast (Nov 24, 2009)

Okay guys, I have been having issues with my 2005 goat, I. Just replaced the pedal sensor because the safety mode light would come on from time to time so that's fixed with the new pedal sesnsor., then the engine light turned on so I took it to auto zone and it turned out to be the map sensor, wich kind of fixed the turning off while at idle part... then now I get the "abs fault" and "brake" light while driving on highway and traction ctrl won't work... and today while the car was about to turn off at idle some how the engine felt and sounded strange, and all of a sudden the engine revved to about 4000 rpm but wouldn't go anywhere while in drive..and I saw some minor smoke coming out the hood until I turned the car off. I then turned it back on and drove home normal except for the brake and abs light that came back on... someone please help me!

Car mods:
2005 gto ls2, t-rex cam, 3400 circle d stall, kooks lt's, fast 102 intake,150 shot wet kit,
no cats, magnapacks cat back, etc


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Way too many variables, I'd just be guessing.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I'd guess you should have the computer checked.


----------

